# What's a good Nano Heater?



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

I have 2.5 gal nano. My annoying roomate has been turning on the AC full blast whenever I go home for the weekend. One of my P. furcatus fry died.  Luckily my two Strawberry raboras are still alive! 

I need a dependable heater. I was looking at this, but I heard that it has the tendency to overheat the water. Also, people have complained that it doesn't raise the temperature enough. (My apartment, on the weekend, houses polar bears. They temp is set at 60 degrees C !!)
http://petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?familyid=102429&Ntt=hydor heater&OneResultRedirect=1

I was also looking at:
http://s132607273.onlinehome.us/ar/blogimages/Dealingwhitheaters_B25F/WH215_26810.jpg

Also this one:
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...9883/cl0/aquariumsystemsvisitherm25wattheater
Anyone have a good nano heater they've used?


----------



## joycould (Mar 13, 2007)

The first one is one I have I don't care for it because it preset temperature.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Look for this one at petco.
marineland Stealth 25 Visi-Therm Submersible Aquarium Heater


----------



## littlecich (Apr 12, 2008)

I have the Tetra Whisper. It works great and keeps the temp at a steady 78 degrees. I have my thermostat set to go down at night and it still keeps the tank at 78. It's a 5 gallon bow front. No problems at all.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

The Tetra Whisper is the only brand that never failed on me. Its reliability beats many of the much more expensive ones.


----------



## Danielle (Jan 26, 2008)

I use this one in my 2.5g hospital/quarantine tank and it works awesome. It's preset to 78*s. It's basically like a miniature stealth heater.










you can get them from drs foster and smith on sale right now

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3743+18445&pcatid=18445


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey! That is is perfect. 
I might get it at bigalsonline, even though it's $4 more. Might as well buy some other stuff while i'm at it.

Anyone know what is the max wattage I can use on a 2.5 gallon? 25 watts is the max right? If so, I'll get this:
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...9883/cl0/aquariumsystemsvisitherm25wattheater
The ambient temperature at this place is 65 or so degrees Celsius.


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

I have a 1-gallon on a heating pad. I leave it on the low setting and it keeps everything at about 78 degrees. Not very efficient, but cheap because I already had it. I have to turn it off in the summer but I don't have annoying roommates.


----------



## reybie (Jul 18, 2007)

I have one from walmart -- it's preset also and use it on a 3 gal.


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

Don't know anything about it but there is this one too (25 watt):
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3743+11368&pcatid=11368


----------

